
Ask HN: DevOps/SRE, what do you think of this open source tool? - mlabouardy
https://github.com/mlabouardy/komiser/blob/master/README.md
======
mlabouardy
here are some videos about how Komiser works:

AWS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWf2KnvgE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWf2KnvgE8)
GCP:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ceVwF8rTo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ceVwF8rTo)

------
mlabouardy
I will appreciate your feedback to improve the tool.

